# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Zacht bultje op voorhoofd

## sjonko

Ik heb al sinds 1 jaar een bult op mijn voorhoofd hij is niet heel dik 2 mm maar wel 2 bij 2 cm breed ofzo. hij valt tog wel erg op en ik voel me daar dan soms onzeker over. Het is niet hard het lijkt of er vocht onder zit. Ik zou er graag iets aan willen doen dus misschien heeft er iemand een advies voor me. 
Alvast badankt sem

----------


## christel1

Misschien eens mee naar de HA of de dermatoloog gaan ? Ik zou zeggen prik er eens met een naald in en zie wat eruit komt maar vraag dat maar liever aan de HA

----------


## sjonko

Ja ik ga een afspraak maken voor volgede week met huisarts ben alleen bang dat die het Niet zo serieus gaat nemen wand dat doen ze altijd xd

----------

